# How to trim round her eyes...?



## Aisling (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi everyone, a little bit of advice or tips please on how to trim round a puppy's eyes. We have purchased suitable scissors with the blunt end but she's such a wriggler I'm terrified I'll cut her by mistake. I've tried holding her and keeping her calm whilst my partner tries but she just twists and wriggles so much it's impossible. Any suggestions on how I could approach this in a better way would be greatly apapreciated. She's 11 weeks.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You hold their muzzle from the bottom with your fingers and hold her nose down with your thumb. Essentially you wrap one hand around the whole muzzle with your non dominant hand so you can quickly snip with your dominant hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I find it easier in the car (LOL) dog sitting on passenger seat - (can attach harness and safety belt to restrict leaping away! Dog is quite happy and anticipating a journey and looking out of window - then hold muzzle as Mo suggests and snip....
Hoping at the end not to have damaged eyes, severed ears and cut roughly even amounts of hair from around both eyes..... alternatively go to a groomer


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Truly tricky when they are wriggly little puppies!!

I inadvertently taught Lills to 'show me': she will now happily let me inspect her ears, paws, teeth etc and trim her face but she's a bit odd like that!

There's a really good animal husbandry group on FB called Positive Dog Husbandry that aims to show positive handling techniques for all sorts of every day procedures like nail trimming and teeth cleaning too.


----------



## PippinsMum (Aug 12, 2017)

So I always get Pippin's eye bits (and clean her ears!) in the morning when we're having our morning tummy rub and cuddle as she's really relaxed. I do what hair dressers do and grab the hair in between my middle and index finger and cut the hair above my fingers. That way even if she moves then the scissors will get me and not her but she's usually pretty good!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I find it easier in the car (LOL) dog sitting on passenger seat - (can attach harness and safety belt to restrict leaping away!


 Why do I get the feeling your cars interior might look a little like mine?


----------

